# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E08

## Izual

Ce soir, à 21h, on sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E08 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Zerger

Vous savez déjà qui vont s'asseoir sur le canapé de La Muerte ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Surement pas Ivan vu que c'est une vieille personne.  ::ninja::

----------


## gros_bidule

Q: des niouzes sur une possible réédition du tapis de souris CPC ?
Q: je sais que le prototype de peluche CPC n'existe pas, nous avons vu la non-peluche dans un mag. Pourriez-vous ne pas la non-montrer dans le stream ?  :Emo: 

Merci !  ::):  Et hâte d'être à ce soir.

----------


## madgic

21 heures !

Mais vous allez perdre la moitié de vos viewvers habituels  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

La nuit a été courte  :Sweat:

----------


## Zerger

:^_^: 

Très bon gif


Sinon pour revenir à l'émission d'hier, c'était très sympa même si le fait qu'Izual surveillait le chat donnait l'impression qu'il se faisait chier  ::P: 

Par contre je trouve dommage le coup du "Je détiens la vérité absolue, le temps réel pausable c'est de la merde!"  :tired: 

Chaque système a ses propres avantages et inconvénients. Je sais pas ce que ca va donner pour BG3, mais vu que c'est à la base un jeu où on peut explorer assez librement des zones, revenir plus tard quand nos persos sont plus puissants et qu'il n'y a pas (dans mes souvenirs) de level scaling sur les monstres... Devoir passez systématiquement 10-15 minutes à donner des ordres sur des trash fights parce qu'on a croisé un pack de merdes mutantes avec 5 lvl que notre team, alors qu'en TPR il suffirait de littéralement ne rien faire...

Bref, on verra

Et bravo à Ellen pour avoir sorti tout plein de noms et de références à un moment comme si c'était une évidence, y'a un paquet de gens qui se sont sentis vieux et cons à ce moment-là, cette époque nous échappe  :Emo:   :;):

----------


## madgic

Et j'ai trouvé ça marrant qu'il fallait attendre 22h pour la NDA alors que j'ai reçu le magazine par la poste dans la journée  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Chaque système a ses propres avantages et inconvénients. Je sais pas ce que ca va donner pour BG3, mais vu que c'est à la base un jeu où on peut explorer assez librement des zones, revenir plus tard quand nos persos sont plus puissants et qu'il n'y a pas (dans mes souvenirs) de level scaling sur les monstres... Devoir passez systématiquement 10-15 minutes à donner des ordres sur des trash fights parce qu'on a croisé un pack de merdes mutantes avec 5 lvl que notre team, alors qu'en TPR il suffirait de littéralement ne rien faire...


Tu pars du principe que les combats en TpT seront les "mêmes" qu'en RTWP, mais c'est rarement le cas pour une bonne raison: le "temps". En temps réel tu peux te permettre de cumuler les combats, ça se déroule rapidement. En Tpt tu vas au contraire limiter la quantité de combats ( à moins de vouloir dégoûter les joueurs...). En découle d'ailleurs que la plupart du temps en Tpt les combats paraissent plus variés/intéressants, parce qu'en Rtwp comme tu multiplies les bastons t'as forcément plus de redite en terme de composition des troupes ennemis.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai bien apprécié de voir le retour de Kahn (et d'Izual même s'il appuyait un peu trop sa caricature du joueur qui détient le vrai savoir sur le BON gameplay ou la BONNE narration) sur *Divinity Original Sin*.
Son contrepoint correspondant plus à celui que j'avais ressenti quand j'avais joué au premier, par rapport aux seuls tests et previews du mag que j'avais lu. À savoir, une difficulté à s'intéresser à l'histoire, l'univers, la géographie, les enjeux, bref tout le pan aventure, qui (pour mes goûts) tombent complètement à côté.
Je ne dis pas raté car cette implication par rapport au jeu varie beaucoup selon les joueurs. Vu le topic du jeu très actif à l'époque (et qui a continué de l'être longtemps), il y a de nombreux joueurs/Canard qui y ont joué et l'ont apprécié comme Louis Ferdinand Sebum.

Mais, bref, c'était chouette d'avoir ces avis divergents.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> La nuit a été courte 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2020/02/28/ecc...52d4d37a4b.gif


 :^_^:  On connaît enfin la raison de ces bips si virils !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un truc super cool en tout cas, c'est la position du studio pour faire l'article. Il donne tout ce qu'il faut avant (alors qu'un con aurait pu faire fuiter le truc).

Résultat : On a le truc sous presse le "lendemain" de la sortie. C'est vraiment agréable.

----------


## Yaman

Cacher habilement le replay de l'émission sur Twitch sous le titre de "Let's Play: Street Fighter V", quelle idée de génie.

Entre ça et l'impossibilité également très bien cachée d'utiliser la souscription Twitch Prime depuis l'app mobile (faut utiliser un browser), j'ai eu l'impression de me faire un vieux Sierra Online. 

Canard Quest.

----------

